# The Leftovers



## MFreako (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone watch the pilot of this new treat from HBO?

I found it truly unique and mysterious. Interesting to see where it goes from here. 

From Wikipedia: The Leftovers takes place in the wake of a global "Rapture", which caused the unexplainable disappearance of 2% of the world population. It centers not on the people who were taken, but on the ones left behind, in the fictitious suburban town of Mapleton, New York.


----------



## Kennith E Perry (Jul 18, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have HBO, I have to wait to see GOT when it comes out on blu ray but I have seen the trailer and it does look interesting but I think seeing depressed people every week could get old. I'll give it a chance when Netflix gets the first season.


----------



## PlotHolio (Jul 21, 2014)

I saw a commercial for it, but I'm in the same boat as Kennith. I don't have HBO.


----------

